

Engaging Recruiters with Hacker Trading Cards - ybot
http://blog.hackthology.com/hacker-trading-cards

======
arethuza
I initially read that title as "Enraging" - which I thought sounded quite fun.

~~~
stevejohnson
Well, depending on the recruiter...

------
Magnin
Need an Alan Turing, Larry Wall, Stroustrup.

Maybe Larry Page, Sergey Brin, Dan Bricklin (VisiCalc), Charles Babbage, John
von Neumann, Rear Admiral Grace Hopper.

~~~
burgerbrain
The Knuth card should also be far more powerful :P

------
jbermudes
This reminds me of a hobby I've been meaning to start: Collecting autographs
of a lot of these famous people in computing (bonus points if it's on an item
they created/developed). Seems like it'd make for cool decor in any hacker's
room/cubicle/space.

~~~
Swizec
Last autumn when I was visiting Apple I saw Steve Jobs in the dining place
thingy. I had just bought a new iPhone earlier that week and I was SO close to
going over and asking him to sign it.

I will likely forever regret that I didn't.

~~~
al05
Thinking about this.

I'd think i'd have the courage to go talk to the president of the united
states or prime minister in the uk. However I'd don't think have the courage
to talk to jobs.

------
stevejohnson
ybot also put them up on Flickr in case you don't like Posterous's browser:

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobywaite/sets/7215762579956148...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobywaite/sets/72157625799561487/)

~~~
vizvizviz
ah, much easier to see, thank you

------
zppx
Cool, but the author switched the pictures of Thompson and Ritchie.

~~~
ybot
Whoops, so I did. Fixed.

------
smountcastle
Seems like the gist is incomplete. Where are the card template images and the
scripts to composite the text onto the cards?

~~~
stevejohnson
While it would have been cool if we had done that, it was easier to just use
Photoshop. We can put the PSDs on Dropbox or something.

------
regularfry
What no Hofstadter? For shame!

~~~
alnayyir
Not a Hacker (TM)

We'd have to get through a few 1,000 people before he'd be the next most
germane individual.

~~~
regularfry
My brain felt thoroughly hacked by about half-way through GEB...

------
cabalamat
What's Alan Kay done to make him an enemy of the British government?

~~~
pchristensen
Looks like they got Alan Kay and Alan Turing mixed up.

~~~
stevejohnson
Ah crap, you're right. We were going to do Alan Turing eventually, so that
will be fixed.

Edit: It's fixed now.

------
pavel_lishin
Can these actually be used in a game?

~~~
stevejohnson
No, sorry, but if you want to write some rules for us to tweak the cards to
fit, feel free!

~~~
zck
RMS: 3RB

Creature -- Activist Hacker

R: Target permanent gains a chosen ability from another target permanent. Any
player may play this ability.

B: Choose an untargetable or face-down card in play. Tap it. It doesn't untap
during its controller's next untap step.

5/2

~~~
pchristensen
But how could you target an untargetable card? Face down cards aren't very
common since morph rotated out of constructed.

~~~
zck
The last ability doesn't target.

And I just added face-down cards as something else that wasn't "open".

------
Andythompson
These remind me a lot of the startup I'm at right now, <https://www.meet-
meme.com>. We focus more on social networking, your online profiles and
events.

